# Can you give me a formula for how to convert Phenethylamine to Methamphetamine



## Phoneix73 (Jun 26, 2022)

i have researched a lot about how to convert phenylethylamine to meth, but if you look at the formulas I can find





i asked my friend but he said it can't be converted to methafetamine but i think phenylethylamine can be converted to phenylethylamine sold in our country I would appreciate it if you could help me, I would be very happy if you tell me what materials I will buy


----------



## G.Patton

You can, but you have to spend so much money that It will be commercially useless action and you, probably, can't do it without good chemical skills and equipment.


----------



## Phoneix73

G.Patton said:


> You can, but you have to spend so much money that It will be commercially useless action and you, probably, can't do it without good chemical skills and equipment.



G.Pattoncan you help me with what equipment to buy I have about 200 grams of Phenylethylamine in my hand I want to make this Methamphetamine crystal can you explain how to do this


----------



## G.Patton

Phoneix73 said:


> can you help me with what equipment to buy I have about 200 grams of Phenylethylamine in my hand I want to make this Methamphetamine crystal can you explain how to do this



Phoneix73I don't have a practical manual. It is a useless way, as I told you.


----------



## Mclssmxxl

I wonder if one day i’ll do enough drugs to reply as if I’ve not even read of a word of what is being said to me and brag about having 200g of a commercial dietary supplement like I had 2,5-dimetoxibenzaldehyde


----------



## Phoneix73

G.Patton said:


> I don't have a practical manual. It is a useless way, as I told you.



G.Pattonis there an inexpensive methamphetamine recipe that is simple to make at hand


----------



## G.Patton

Phoneix73 said:


> is there an inexpensive methamphetamine recipe that is simple to make at hand



Phoneix73Amphetamines (phenylethylamines) look at there.


----------

